# Astrid's first litter



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Woo! We have mini mice! Either last night or yesterday Astrid gave birth. No photos yet, because I don't want to disturb her for a few days. I can't wait to see the colours!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Congrats on your litter  What are you expecting?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I cross a black tan male to a broken black and white female. It's a test mating as such, to see what each is carrying! Hence my excitement at finding out the colours


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats; we'll be looking for pix in a few days


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

11 lovely midget mice!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You've got some nice looking markings there. Maybe you'll get some marked black tans, which could be very pretty.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Sexed them today - 7 females and 4 males  Will have to post some newer photos!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok, here goes with the little 'uns:

Black and white females:









































Brown (agouti?) and white female:








I like her colouring, in parts it's almost mottled!

Light coloured male and female, don't know what colour they are?







(female)







(male)

Black and white males:

















Brown and white male:









I have imaginatively called them F1-7 and M1-4 :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh how cute are they


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

ooo i'm getting 2 males, wonder which ones  can't wait to meet them they all look so cute!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

The two black and white ones! The almost all black one is actually a female, the other male is the one with the black head and spot on his back!


----------

